

Counting Crows partners with ReelSurfer, launches fan mashup competition - cyang08
https://www.facebook.com/countingcrows/app_95936962634

======
cyang08
Christian from ReelSurfer here. We're proud to announce a partnership with the
Counting Crows and the launch of a fan reel competition to kick off their new
tour! Lot of cool artists already on ReelSurfer too (fun FM profile:
<http://reelsurfer.com/user/reels/fmonyourdial>)

Great seeing the music industry embracing new technology and social media. Now
if only other mediums ( _cough_ movies/film _cough_ ) would be as open...

------
owenomahony
You have to try Reelsurfer . The website lets you clip any video from any
website, allowing users to edit videos right from their browser simply by
entering the URL on ReelSurfer’s website. Try it its great.

------
mattlee4201
awesome!

